# Denver Metro Storm 11/28-11/29 about 2 inches of the wet.



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I about puked waiting in anticipation for this storm, but was quickly relieved when I was called out to check the lots. I'm a sub by the way, I have one of my own accounts that I sub out to another company.

Here are some pics of a couple of parking garages that I do....snow is going to stick to these real easy all year, since the lots are elevated 4 or 5 floors of the ground, with just open more parking underneath.

I have some vids too that I will try to post up later..

It seemed as if I was bit rusty operating the plow for the first 5 minutes or so...almost as if I couldn't believe I finally got a storm or somethin, then It all just kicked right in.

This is in Golden, Co by the way.

Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are some more...


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

It isn't much....but much better than nothin.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

So once those snow piling areas are full, do you haul the snow away, or blow it over the side or what?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

jryden145;654767 said:


> So once those snow piling areas are full, do you haul the snow away, or blow it over the side or what?


skid steers and a sterling dump that the contractor brings....

He parks the dump below and the skids toss the snow over the edge and 4 stories down.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

bladescape2;654774 said:


> skid steers and a sterling dump that the contractor brings....
> 
> He parks the dump below and the skids toss the snow over the edge and 4 stories down.


That cant be EZ on the dump


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics, im glad you got some snow. I thought you had some offices building in the Denver metro area? i thought i saw pics of that last year. Nice job...looks nice and clean. Your truck looks perfect for the area....and picture perfect shots!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

tls22;654791 said:


> Nice pics, im glad you got some snow. I thought you had some offices building in the Denver metro area? i thought i saw pics of that last year. Nice job...looks nice and clean. Your truck looks perfect for the area....and picture perfect shots!


Thanks, you did see that last year, different route this season

I'm a sub...got assigned to Golden, which is good since the city of Golden gets more snow than Denver.

I consider Golden to be in the Denver Metro area.

ihatemytruck.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the awsome pics


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

bladescape2;654824 said:


> ihatemytruck.


Why? Whats wrong with your truck? Looks perfect for the job. The place looks clean.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^It can't hold any weight...I'm stressing out about this salt spreader I "need" to buy being to big for my truck....I'm still going to buy it though, if something breaks, I'll be forced to buy something new, just can't justify another truck right now unless I "need" it.

thanks guys,


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bladescape2;654949 said:


> ^^^It can't hold any weight...I'm stressing out about this salt spreader I "need" to buy being to big for my truck....I'm still going to buy it though, if something breaks, I'll be forced to buy something new, just can't justify another truck right now unless I "need" it.
> 
> thanks guys,


The only good thing is that trucks are real cheap now.....its the time to buy!


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like fun Nice Pics!


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

bladescape2;654949 said:


> ^^^It can't hold any weight...I'm stressing out about this salt spreader I "need" to buy being to big for my truck....I'm still going to buy it though, if something breaks, I'll be forced to buy something new, just can't justify another truck right now unless I "need" it.
> 
> thanks guys,


the 97&up ford f-150's are bad notorious for " 'not being able to hold weight" i'be want to replace it too. nice pics.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, how I miss Colorado. I'll be back...


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothing really to speak of here in South Denver, My jobs are all in the Tech Center. Maybe well get some more tonight, calling for a 80% chance of snow late and a wintry mix for tomorrow.

I'll send the 3 legged measuring stick out around 3am


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

*here is a little vid.*


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

That place looks like a real pita! Only a few small places to put snow. No thanks, I'll stay away from elevated lots.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

What is that lame music?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TKLAWN;657066 said:


> What is that lame music?


It's what I listen to guy...lol


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

linycctitan;657011 said:


> That place looks like a real pita! Only a few small places to put snow. No thanks, I'll stay away from elevated lots.


When It fills up...we'll just make more money by getting the snow removed.

Elevated lots will accumulate snow much faster than a lot with ground underneath..I'll I have is a bunch of cold air underneath the lots. So if it snow's...it's gonna stick real easy to those.

I'm used to plowing pita lots....this is absolutely nothing at all...pretty easy plow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vid, if you dont like the mucis turn down the volume!:waving:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

tls22;657115 said:


> Great vid, if you dont like the mucis turn down the volume!:waving:


Thanks boss!


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice pics! i think i saw one of your trucks over the weekend


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nbenallo33;657133 said:


> nice pics! i think i saw one of your trucks over the weekend


Thanks...

If you did, it was my ONLY truck...lol

I gotta go get ready for the storm brewing up for tonight!!


----------



## snowayodahiway (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are some nice pics. 

Maybe you'll get some more tonight!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm sure you don't notice the view, but damn, that is some view!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures and video!


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Did anyone else notice.... The passenger in the truck(2nd pic) doesn't seem to like that their picture is being taken

Edit, maybe there is no one in there but it SURE looks like a middle finger


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

If you got a real good storm, you'd be having to have that dump truck constantly down there, You'd just be over that line. Is that line in place because of a weight issue? Or what's the reason you can't go higher?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice vid


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

fiveoboy01;662422 said:


> Did anyone else notice.... The passenger in the truck(2nd pic) doesn't seem to like that their picture is being taken
> 
> Edit, maybe there is no one in there but it SURE looks like a middle finger


That's my good buddy, snowayodahigway on plowsite, and that is a middle finger.



csx5197;662877 said:


> If you got a real good storm, you'd be having to have that dump truck constantly down there, You'd just be over that line. Is that line in place because of a weight issue? Or what's the reason you can't go higher?


I really don't why it's like that? I think in the past they have had a contractor push some snow over the edge and probably hurt someone or something? I couldn't tell ya. Bring the big ones on...we bill out hourly.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

So I had to go out a bunch over the last two days, but my plow's pump completely went out and am getting it rebuilt this weekend.

I scrambled, got to use my buddies truck, (nicer than mine by the way) and got all the work done. That sno-way moves at about twice the speed,of my meyer...makes me really wonder what the hell I've been missing.

My truck was down for most of the entire storm.

An extra truck with plow is always a smart thing to have.

Couldn't get to many pics...was super pissed all storm.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics....sorry about the pump. I was going to bump this thread because i knew your where getting some good snows!





Your truck does not suck!:waving:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

^^It's more like: Your truck does not suck tls22...I want that thing.

I'll quit complaining about it, It has actually never let me down...can't say that about my Meyer. It's just a wimp..I'm gonna cry the first time I fill it up with a yard of salt...ouch!

Were supposed to get an accumulating storm on Monday...I hope my plow will be ready by then..It's getting a lot of necessary part replacements...lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bladescape2;663723 said:


> ^^It's more like: Your truck does not suck tls22...I want that thing.
> 
> I'll quit complaining about it, It has actually never let me down...can't say that about my Meyer. It's just a wimp..I'm gonna cry the first time I fill it up with a yard of salt...ouch!
> 
> Were supposed to get and accumulating on Monday...I hope my plow will be ready by then..It's getting a lot of necessary part replacements...lol


Thanks for your kinds words, but ur truck prob push more snow ina week then mine in the past 2 years! I think your truck does a very nice job, meyers have always had problems! Not knocking guys that use them, but thats what i have seen from them!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

hey, quit bashing my meyer...lol

the weather hasn't been treating you to well I guess huh....I'm sure it'll come for ya.

I always thought the northeast got pounded every winter, or is it everywhere surrounding you?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bladescape2;663741 said:


> hey, quit bashing my meyer...lol
> 
> the weather hasn't been treating you to well I guess huh....I'm sure it'll come for ya.
> 
> I always thought the northeast got pounded every winter, or is it everywhere surrounding you?


lol......the weather has been crap! So bad im hoping for a dusting 2morrow night so i can get some money salting! Yeah since 2006 it has been everywhere around me, the last 2 years i have plowed 4 times i think! The weather in denver is crazy, go from 80 to a blizzard the next day!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

tls22;663752 said:


> lol......the weather has been crap! So bad im hoping for a dusting 2morrow night so i can get some money salting! Yeah since 2006 it has been everywhere around me, the last 2 years i have plowed 4 times i think! The weather in denver is crazy, go from 80 to a blizzard the next day!


jeez, thats nuts.

salting rules, can't wait to get mine...

I hate when It's really hot then all of the sudden it starts snowing the next day, so much of the snow that falls just melts for the 2/3rds of the snow fall...pretty lame.

Gotta pass out, im beat up.


----------

